# Car crash TV



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anybody else watch this on Channel 5.  

Dash cams are taking over from 'You've been framed'.  

If you missed it, watch it on plus one at 8.30 pm. :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloody hell Sparticus, what do you mean you've been framed. It's circa 60s candid camera. What goes around comes around, there must be better ways to spend our time. Spitting on the stove maybe?
Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Bloody hell Sparticus, what do you mean you've been framed. It's circa 60s candid camera. What goes around comes around, there must be better ways to spend our time. Spitting on the stove maybe?
> Dick


I'm NOT Spartacus Dick ...... it says so in my signature. :roll:

Is there a Specsavers at the Oasis you are currently at? If not there must be some in the big Moroccan Cities.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bugger another of my fantasy bubbles burst. I had you in miniskirt and sandals welding a sword. :roll: ah well back to erneboy on his minidigger with a green bonnet
Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the moron fodder Channel 5 puts out. I'm glued many nights. Even record em just in case the phone goes.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I love the moron fodder Channel 5 puts out. I'm glued many nights. Even record em just in case the phone goes.
> 
> Ray.


So what are you saying Ray?

It takes one to know one?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wallow in the trough with the plebs.
Cars, police, cops, benefits, drugs, unemployed, scroungers, thieves, dossers, etc. etc.
I watch em all and feel happy i'm not in their position. Shardenfroid.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I just wallow in the trough with the plebs.
> Cars, police, cops, benefits, drugs, unemployed, scroungers, thieves, dossers, etc. etc.
> I watch em all and feel happy i'm not in their position. Shardenfroid.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


We must be related then Ray. 

As for the Shardenfroid, I prefer a nice Merlot. Thanks for the offer of a drink though. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched it this morning. Rubbish. Rogers videos on Fruitcakes are better. IT would have been less annoying as would all these programs if it wasnt for the manic voice over which seems to have to be deployed on all these programs.

The worst is Come F ing Dine with me!! Mrs D watches it sometimes in the van which means I have to watch it. I would willingly, ney Gleefully take a sledge hammer to that blokes gob. 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would just take control of the Remote Barry and watch something else.

Of course, I am not a wimp like you. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No point, its probably rubbish on the other side anyway. I seldom watch "normal" tv anymore. I find stuff on the internet. 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More utter crap tonight on channel 5 with 'Benefits, can't work won't work'.
I was glued as I just can't believe we breed morons like these. They can only exist on handouts.
But others who get off their bums have to pay for them???

Ray.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

And folk wonder why we dont have a TV any more........ :roll: 

Like Barry, if there is anything worth watching, we will search for it on line.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you a Jeremy Kyle fan Ray?
Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Are you a Jeremy Kyle fan Ray? Dick


Oh no Dick.
Can't stand the prog. Airing so called 'relationships' in turmoil does not float my boat.

Ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Get Perez Out!!!!!!!!!


----------

